# Dove season 2021



## fish4wall

Looking at the rules book and it looks like they stopped the noon start time for hunting.
if I'm wrong please let me know.
thanks


----------



## Uglystix

I believe there are designated state lands that are still noon start. It should be posted in parking areas if so. I’m getting excited, I really haven’t been out much for a few years.


----------



## fish4wall

Uglystix said:


> I believe there are designated state lands that are still noon start. It should be posted in parking areas if so. I’m getting excited, I really haven’t been out much for a few years.


yea Deer Creek is where I hunt. they had it posted but they also said it in the rule book.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Looking forward to dove season. I got drawn for a Sept 1 hunt at trump wildlife area and a sept 2 hunt at Delaware wildlife area. The paperwork I received said it was a sunrise to sunset hunt.


----------



## Blackcat 86

* Ohio Administrative Code Rule 1501:31-15-02 | General hunting and trapping provisions*

(G) It shall be unlawful for a nonresident of Ohio to possess, hunt, or trap a wild animal in Ohio if an Ohio resident may not lawfully possess, hunt, or trap that wild animal in the home state of the nonresident.

Michigan doesn't have a dove season, thus I can not go to Michigan and legally hunt doves.

I don't want to slight my friends and relatively close neighbors to the north, but...

Being that mourning doves are wild animals, some of which (re: the ones I miss) are more wild than others, how does this rule apply to Michigan residents coming into Ohio to hunt dove?

I thought so.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Blackcat 86 said:


> * Ohio Administrative Code Rule 1501:31-15-02 | General hunting and trapping provisions*
> 
> (G) It shall be unlawful for a nonresident of Ohio to possess, hunt, or trap a wild animal in Ohio if an Ohio resident may not lawfully possess, hunt, or trap that wild animal in the home state of the nonresident.
> 
> Michigan doesn't have a dove season, thus I can not go to Michigan and legally hunt doves.
> 
> I don't want to slight my friends and relatively close neighbors to the north, but...
> 
> Being that mourning doves are wild animals, some of which (re: the ones I miss) are more wild than others, how does this rule apply to Michigan residents coming into Ohio to hunt dove?
> 
> I thought so.


Seems obvious that Michigan residents can’t legally hunt doves in Ohio. Geez it was hard to type that states name 🤢


----------



## buckeyebowman

It's called reciprocity.


----------



## Blackcat 86

Common sense would lead one to believe northern non-residents are not welcome, yet year after year (since '03 when the looney left got Michigan to drop their dove season) what I call the Dearborn (MI) Division descends upon Ohio's public dove plots and mixes it up with our local ******* Regiments. (Or should I call them the Blue Collar Brigades?) I don't see any tickets, but I do see Michigan license plates and hear a lot of complaints. I've got ODOW working on a response. I anticipate it will entail something to the effect of, Michigan doesn't have a dove season, so they are not preventing Ohio hunters from hunting them, no one is hunting them...and Ohio could use the money. Just saying.


----------



## chadwimc

I didn't get picked for any opening day controlled hunts, but I'll be going out. I'm ready. Decoys wiped off and batteries checked. The MOJO ran all day today on last year's Harbor Freight batteries. I'm switching to Costco batteries this year. My Stoeger "Uplander" double barrel in 20 gauge is all cleaned and lubed. I've shot hundreds of shells through it. It is the most lightest, fast swinging gun I have ever had. I had a heck of a time getting a little bit of plastic out of the bore right in front of the chamber. Not that it would affect the gun in any way, I just can't leave a spot in the bore. A lil' bit of acetone worked magic...


----------



## Southernsaug

scouted fields yesterday.....I'm ready to go. Finding shells was harder than finding doves. Finally got some at a dunhams, they had a good stock, but not a lot.


----------



## ironman172

Looks like the weather will be cooler, haven't been in years ..... deer creek is where we use to go about 5 of us ..... crowded


----------



## Uglystix

Was looking for more bucket coolers and found these if anyone is interested Magic Insulated Bucket Liner

2 shipped to me was $25. With the cost of dove buckets now...this is the way to go!


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

Anybody seen the fields at westbranch? It’s about an hour away from me and none of the areas near me are mowed/maintained in any way


----------



## Muddy

I’m getting ready. My son and I ran the atv disc over part of our sunflower/bird seed plot this morning. I’m going to leave some of it standing for winter food.








Before







Junior running around with the disc while I take a break. 








Loaded up with seed








Finished for now. I’ll go over it again later.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Not looking good for opening day. Looks like the hurricane rains will hit at least the southern part of the state


----------



## Muddy

Yea, It’s not looking good for opening day. That’s a bummer, but I could use some rain. You gotta take it when you can get it this time of year. After Wednesday it’s looking pretty good.


----------



## Southernsaug

CHOPIQ said:


> Not looking good for opening day. Looks like the hurricane rains will hit at least the southern part of the state


Yup, a little rain is ok but no fun in a mud hole. Doves won't even fly good in a heavy rain. Maybe late day it'll clear. Will just have to wait and see


----------



## Uglystix

The best days I’ve had were stormy. Not rain but clouds and gusts. Fingers crossed.


----------



## colonel594

I'm torn about Wednesday.... I've never had much luck with wet ground. But there's a LOT of birds where I'm planning on hunting and they arnt calling for that much rain. We will see I suppose, bad day hunting is still better than a good day at work lol


----------



## chadwimc

The absolute best day I've ever had was when the remnants of a hurricane were passing through southern Ohio. On again off again rain, winds, cold, clouds. It felt like hunting the end of October. When it rained, I had to put my shooting glasses on because the rain would sting my eyes so bad. My neighbor had to talk me into going. Glad I did. Oh, that corn pointing sideways? That's how windy it was...


----------



## Southernsaug

Our field are going to be muddy and hard to walk in, really disced up a lot of loose dirt


----------



## colonel594

Muddy, do you guys do anything to get all of the thatched vegetation off the field so there is clean dirt and seed? Or does it not seem to make a difference for you? 

The millet and sunflowers look like the did real good for you this year!


----------



## Muddy

I’m going to disc it again with some weight on the disc or burn it if it dries out. Doves definitely like exposed dirt. Some spots had some exposed dirt, but not as much as I like. Doves are already flocking to it though, so it might not matter.


----------



## chadwimc

Anybody tried these butt decoys for dove? I had a gift card burning a hole in my pocket, so...


----------



## Muddy

Yes, they work well.


----------



## Southernsaug

Has everyone been able to find shells ? I know a while back there was a post about a shortage. I had to make a trip to Cincinnati this morning and stopped in at Bass Pro. They were just stocking the shelf with a bunch of 100 round bricks of 12ga, 2.3/4", 1 1/8 oz #8 shot. I picked one up just for extra @ $37.95. I already had one brick, but thought what the heck.

What Wildlife areas are we all hunting? I will be at Paint Creek. unless it's crazy crowded or no birds then I will go back to my sisters farm, but it was just mowed and birds aren't there much yet, just a few.


----------



## ironman172

Wal-Mart has those in both 7.5 & 8 for 23.98 .....100rds
I picked up extra in the spring for me12 & 20ga and another member
Some stores have many at times , with the season here it might be gone quick from the shelves , been surprise the 16ga #6 I've seen


----------



## colonel594

I reload my own... People used to make fun of me for loading shotgun shells then 2020 happened 😂

I ended up passing for tomorrow. Going to work and then take Thursday and Friday off.... My gut is telling me I might regret that (looks like the rain may not be as bad as they said) but I've never enjoyed the crowds the first day. I'll be hunting highlandtown wildlife area Thursday morning.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Only 10 1/2 more hours! I think legal shooting is at 7:04 in western ohio. Don’t forget your hip survey. You have to renew it every year even if you bought a multi year license.


----------



## Uglystix

Just got home from Pittsburgh. Good storm rolled in, saw birds all the way there and back. Unfortunately I sat on a few of my go to spots near dark last night and only saw a few. They come and go though...


----------



## Southernsaug

ironman172 said:


> Wal-Mart has those in both 7.5 & 8 for 23.98 .....100rds
> I picked up extra in the spring for me12 & 20ga and another member
> Some stores have many at times , with the season here it might be gone quick from the shelves , been surprise the 16ga #6 I've seen


You found them for that price, in stock at Walmart recently. Like within the last 30-60 days? I have found a few but the cheapest I have seen is the ones I bought today @ $9.50 a box. You found a good buy if you did. These are Winchester, no off brand.


----------



## archerjay1

Well hopefully I will be better than the past 3 years....the local birds were decimated for 3 years here and then it was very slim pickins for the next 3. Doesn't stop the hunters that's for sure...nothing like the last 5 min b4 shooting time people are rolling in with white t-shirts and blue jeans. Only time will tell... 10 hours and 10 min left... shoot straight y'all, be safe, and God bless your hunt as prosperous . Can't wait to see the posts tomorrow night.


----------



## Southernsaug

It's about time....1 /12 hrs till shooting time. Like archerjay1 said, be safe. Wear safety glasses if your in a crowded field. Have fun


----------



## Muddy

Good luck today. I’m going to work today for the first time ever on opening day of hunting season. I’m going to wait until tomorrow to take off work and go. The doves aren’t going anywhere and the weather looks perfect.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Sitting in the parking lot now and it’s pouring rain. Earlier weather said rain stopping at 7 now it’s saying 9;30. Should have worked this morning and did an afternoon hunt.


----------



## Southernsaug

Rain let up some, but it was still wet and muddy when shooting hrs started. The birds were slow starting to fly and the first hour and half was not much shooting. Then some pods starting coming in. I started out shooting poorly, but soon got back in the swing. Had my limit and headed out of the field by 9:20 . Beat the heat and home relaxing now.


----------



## Bluefinn

I never got into doves for some reason. How do you guys prepare them for the table?


----------



## colonel594

Half a jalapeño, cream cheese, dove breast wrap it in bacon and hit the grill.... There's lots of other ways but I enjoy those the most.


----------



## chadwimc

Public land, southwest Ohio. Not another soul on the place. Started at dawn for squirrels on the edge of the fields. Noticed a few dove so set up. They were flying but it was sporadic. Got three. Not a dozen shots heard all morning. Gave up about noonish.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I hunted a lottery hunt today. I was sitting in my truck waiting for the rain to stop and around 730 I heard a bunch of shooting. So I turned off my radio and listened. A lot more shots. It was still drizzling but with all the shooting I hurried up and got ready and nearly ran the half mile to the area I was assigned. Just about everyone had their limit by 930. Some guys had their limit by 830. I’ve only been dove hunted three years and this is the most doves I ever saw while hunting. Hundreds of them. I got thirteen and then I wanted a little challenge so my last two were only long shots. Wish the limit was thirty today. I’m hunting a lottery hunt in Delaware area tomorrow. Hope it’s half as good as this. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Uglystix

Only got to hunt the last 2 hours. Only put 5 in the bucket but they were definitely there and moving good. Most out of range but good flocks.


----------



## Muddy

Congrats to those who got out today. I’ll be out in the morning.


----------



## ironman172

Southernsaug said:


> You found them for that price, in stock at Walmart recently. Like within the last 30-60 days? I have found a few but the cheapest I have seen is the ones I bought today @ $9.50 a box. You found a good buy if you did. These are Winchester, no off brand.


Was still seeing some not long ago but you need to be early, some hadn't made it to the case these were within 90 days and seen since but quit buying
Got this many or more for a member here
Got a couple for the 20ga..... Dang 12 is getting heavy


----------



## Southernsaug

you done well ironman172. I rarely go in walmart, but if I do I'll check. Thanks for the tip, maybe some of us can score a few. They are a lot more everywhere else I have looked


----------



## joekacz

Look's like a pretty good opener.I would think barring a major cold front it should be good as long as the hunting pressure doesn't blow them out.If you want to try a quick recipe just fillet the breast meat and pound with the flat side of the mallet and then season,bread 'em and fry golden brown,don't over cook,add gravy and mashed potato also makes great sandwich's on a bun with mayo.


----------



## Muddy

Nice cool and clear morning today. The birds cooperated. The dog and I knocked out a limit.


----------



## Muddy

Now it's back to work for me and nap time for the dog. I'm going to take my boy out with his single shot .410 after he get's home from school and see if he can get a few for the dog.


----------



## Southernsaug

Went back out this morning and shot another limit, probably won't go tomorrow. Plenty of birds still using the same area


----------



## CHOPIQ

I hunted a lottery hunt in delaware area today. Man what a difference than yesterday. Yesterday i limited out by around 915 down near deer creek. Today two of us hunted from 7-12 and had a total of 3 doves. I only shot 6 times. They just weren’t flying. It did look like the hunters who hunted opening day did pretty good. There was feathers everywhere.


----------



## Muddy

Junior managed to kill 3 tonight. He shot quite a few times and had a blast. The doves flew well from 5:30 to 7:00. All of the birds that he shot at were decoying.


----------



## chadwimc

Southwest Ohio public land. We had the place to ourselves the first hour and a half. Birds everywhere until about 10:00, then sporadic 'til noon when it stopped.


----------



## ruffhunter

been wanting to try dove hunting. Anyone hunt Fallsville or Darke county-gettysburg uncontrolled sights?


----------



## Southernsaug

if you didn't hunt any of the public fields the first three days, your most likely out of luck. they been shot out and very few birds left using them.


----------



## chadwimc

Southernsaug said:


> if you didn't hunt any of the public fields the first three days, your most likely out of luck. they been shot out and very few birds left using them.


Nah. "Migratory" is the key word. They'll keep coming for several weeks. Not as many, but they keep coming through.
The doves are on their way to south America. Places like Texas and Louisiana.


----------



## Southernsaug

I guess I should have been more specific. If your planning on going this weekend your most likely out of luck. Sure more will move in, but it will take some weather north of us and the public fields probably will not be as good again. I been shooting these things for nearly 40 years ( in Ky before we had a season) and I rarely see public fields reload after the first few days. There will always be a few birds around, but it's rare you'll catch a big flock on them again for the season. For one thing the food disappears. The state will mow them again then the seed starts sprouting and they doves find other fields. Once farmers start combining corn the big flocks go to picked corn fields.


----------



## Muddy

Another nice morning today. Perfect weather. We set up in silage. I got done around 9:00 and Junior is up to five now. He and the dog don’t want to give it up.


----------



## colonel594

Looks like Jr might be hooked! Lol

I hunted public Thursday and Friday. Thursday morning was fast and furious... I should have been limited by 8:30am but I just couldn't connect. Almost all high passing shots and I was on the struggle bus for sure, ended up with 8for the day... And the pile of shells was embarrassing lol. Yesterday was much slower, fields have all been hunted hard and you can tell... A few birds here and there but nothing like the day before.


----------



## M R DUCKS

opening day was great, 3 of us 2 limits and buddy was 1 short…
He had a little trouble shooting, then it got in his head….actually he probably wasn’t shooting THAT bad as dove hunting goes, but the other guys ( myself included) shot really well!
went out again this morning, scratched out 4 , buddy 1

…..ok, a little rant now, 
litterbugs, wth! Don’t be an arse….1 spot, I picked up about a box of empties and a water bottle!
is it really that hard to pick up empties?, I understand a few get away from pumps and semi-autos, but not a pile of them….you carried them in there full, it should be easier to carry them out empty


----------



## ducknut141

I picked up 120+ empty hulls and other trash on private property a couple years ago. The land owner wanted them. Went to the same area a couple days later found two empty bags of bird seed on the ground. Took me an hour to clean it up. Opening day this year 6 doves 15 pigeons. We wont talk about how many times we shot to get them .


----------



## Muddy

We cleaned birds this morning with our hunting buddies and we all sat around and







grilled fresh doves for lunch. Junior finished the morning with 5 doves and wanted to go back out this evening. The dog wanted to go as well. We got home and it was sunny and hot. I put on some sunscreen because I was feeling crispy and went out to the sunflowers to put up a 5’ tall sun shade that we could sit behind. I went back to the house to relax for about an hour and headed back out. The clouds rolled as soon as I walked out the garage. Junior shot at 2 and got one in about 15 minutes before the sky opened up. We loaded up quick and headed back to the house. My sunscreen needed a roof on it today😀


----------



## Muddy

A tired dog that still has to cuddle up to the shooting bag to get some sleep.


----------



## chadwimc

Did anybody hear of an accident at Caesar Creek?


----------



## Kenlow1

Muddy, how old is your dog? Nice looking dog.


----------



## Muddy

Thank you. He is 2 years old.


----------



## Muddy

Anybody hunting this afternoon? We are getting ready to go.


----------



## Muddy

I should have taken a gun with me this evening😀. My son, daughter, and myself went out. I sat in a lawn chair and operated the dog. Junior was the only one carrying a gun and did all of the shooting. He learned what it’s like when you just aren’t on them that given day. He shot a fair amount and only got 3. He was frustrated but ended up happy after killing a few. We talked, laughed, and enjoyed the beautiful evening together.


----------



## Muddy

Another great morning to be out today. Cool and clear. The doves were on a slow and steady pace all morning. They did not decoy much. A lot of the shots were long range passing shots. Junior got a lesson on shooting high overhead shots by watching me and he ended up making a couple impressive shots with his little 20 gauge.


----------



## colonel594

I went out again yesterday morning as well, put out 2 mojos and a dozen full body Clip on's and really brushed myself into the hedge row. Public land again, there are still lots of doves in the area I'm hunting, and the fields have so much seed in some of them they look baited. I put 5 on the ground, just a slow steady trickle of singles and doubles flying high and fast. Not sure if the decoys hurt or helped yesterday? Same as Muddy, decoys might have them flying by for a look but they sure as heck aren't tring to land in them right now. You really have to be paying attention otherwise they blow right by you!


----------



## colonel594

Yesterday's sunrise was worth getting up for.


----------



## Muddy

That’s a really cool sunrise picture. We hunted from 5-7 this evening. The birds flew really well with the wind. They decoyed well and set up perfect coming into the decoys into the wind. I didn’t take a gun and let Junior do the shooting. My daughter and I kicked back in lawn chairs and enjoyed the show. He knocked some down, and missed many more. The heaviest flight time was from 5-6.


----------



## Muddy

Any one still hunting? We went Thursday night and this morning. Bird numbers have decreased and birds are getting more dispersed with crops coming off, but there are still enough birds around to keep it interesting. This morning was strange with the stiff breeze at first light. Our first spot was a bust so we relocated to another field around 8:00 and got into steady shooting until 9:30. By 10:00 it was dead. I spent a good portion of the morning just running the dog and shooting far passing birds to let Junior do most of the shooting since there were fewer birds flying. He killed more birds than me today so now I get to hear him gloat all day.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I went to a public place I limited out on opening morning on Wednesday. Got there around 4 pm and hunted til 630. Only saw 6 doves and no shots.


----------



## colonel594

I went out this Saturday am... Very few birds flying this time around. Not sure if they have moved on in their migration or if they are just taking advantage of other less pressured food sources. 

I've done well into October walking standing corn rows and jump shooting them but it's usually this time when i switch up and focus more on deer scouting and looking for fall mushrooms when I'm out there.


----------



## Muddy

Numbers usually start to decline around now. Doves don’t breed very far north of the Great Lakes, and they have a shorter breeding season the farther north that you go. The number of successful nesting cycles per year decreases as you move north. We don’t have huge numbers migrating through. We kill a lot of locally born birds.


----------



## wormwigglr

Pretty dead around here in northeast Ohio. I have hunted 4 days and only 3 birds


----------



## Muddy

I have a fresh chopped silage field, a fresh shelled corn field, and a fresh chopped sorghum field down the road from my house that I pass twice a day going to and coming home from work. I haven't seen a bird in them yet. That cold snap last week probably hurt the numbers.


----------



## joekacz

It doesn’t take much for them birds to hit the road,cold weather and shotguns blasting every day. I always thought that a every other day season might keep the bird around a little longer but if you get a cold snap it’ll push them down south for the good ole’ boys anyways.


----------

